# [SOLVED] How install Easycap?

## pmam

I want to install an easycap and do not find much help by google - 

all I have found is this old topic (2007-2010) but I do not figure out how to do it:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-551323-highlight-easycap.html

easycap is a small adapter as you can see below, enables connecting analog video to a computer 

In my case - connecting my satellite receiver to the laptop as a display, while I am going up to roof of the my building in order to adjust satellite's dish:

http://www.buyincoins.com/item/350.html#.VouZ9FovCG8

Here is what I get:

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 18ec:5850 Arkmicro Technologies Inc.
```

Please advise!

----------

## Banana

Well, this could maybe help:

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_SERIAL_ARK3116.html

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2124151

----------

## pmam

Banana Hi,

Thanks for your response!

According your link I found this in menuconfig:

```
Symbol: USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 [=n]                                                                                                                      │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: USB ARK Micro 3116 USB Serial Driver                                                                                                         │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                │  

  │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                                                                                              │  

  │ (1)     -> USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL [=n])                                                                                            │  

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig:83                                                                                                           │  

  │   Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y] && USB_SERIAL [=n]
```

I hope that 'USB ARK Micro 3116 USB Serial Driver' is suitable to my particular easycap - 

so I need to change to Y for USB_SERIAL and compile kernel?

Also - Should I emerge any package in order to see the video on my laptop's display?

If it can help.. here dmesg:

```
[20226.106115] usb 1-8: USB disconnect, device number 9

[20234.455058] usb 1-8: new high-speed USB device number 10 using ehci-pci

[20234.748056] usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=18ec, idProduct=5850

[20234.748065] usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[20234.748069] usb 1-8: Product: USB2.0 PC CAMERA

[20234.748075] usb 1-8: Manufacturer: ARKMICRO
```

BTW: Banana is one of my favour fruits...   :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## Banana

 :Wink: 

Well since I do not have a hardware like this I can't be sure if this will work.

Yes, you need to recompile your kernel and reboot. What does the command 

```
lsusb
```

 display after you execute it? As a software I would suggest VLC.

Also, did you check this wiki? https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Easycap

----------

## pmam

I did all the above and also added Y to --- USB Serial Converter support >  <*>   'USB ARK Micro 3116 USB Serial Driver' 

and now the driver should be active:

```
─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── Search Results ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

  │ Symbol: USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 [=y]                                                                                                                      │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: USB ARK Micro 3116 USB Serial Driver                                                                                                         │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                │  

  │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                                                                                              │  

  │ (1)     -> USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL [=y])                                                                                            │  

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig:83                                                                                                           │  

  │   Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y] && USB_SERIAL [=y]
```

But after recompiling and reboot I do not see any change - do not get video with VLC -

may be I do not know how to stream it or something is missing?

Maybe need to add another driver from this list?

```
--- USB Serial Converter support                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]   USB Serial Console device support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]   USB Generic Serial Driver                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   USB Serial Simple Driver                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   USB AIRcable Bluetooth Dongle Driver                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                      <*>   USB ARK Micro 3116 USB Serial Driver 
```

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 18ec:5850 Arkmicro Technologies Inc.
```

----------

## Banana

the output of lsusb looks alright, but now I'm out of ideas. Sorry.

----------

## pmam

Banana - Thanks for your help!

May be someone else have faced with this Easycap's installing, would advise how to go a head?

Is there any way to debug? Any console command that tests the device? 

May be I do not know how to stream Easycap with VLC?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

Easycap USB Video/Audio capture?

USB ARK Micro 3116 USB Serial Driver is a completely different device. That's an RS232 to USB converter.

ID 18ec:5850 is not listed on that site however, this paper says your device has limited functionality on a Raspberry Pi2. See table 2. So we know it works but not yet how to make it work.

Google has a hint ... 

Your USB video dongle is a UVC video capture card.

(18ec:5850) ID is ARKMICRO - USB2.0 PC Camera.

Build your kernel with 

```
<M>   USB Video Class (UVC)
```

 to capture the video and with  

```
<M>   USB Audio/MIDI driver
```

to capture the audio.

Once the new kernel is running, check the build date and time in 

```
uname -v
```

plug in your Easycap and post the end of dmesg.  You should get both a new sound device in /dev/snd and a video device /dev/videoX where X is a number.

Window XP ... shudder  :)

----------

## pmam

NeddySeagoon Hi,

It took me some time to impliment your advise in the menuconfig - 

It is quite hard for me to find the relevant needed drivers  - 

maybe I miss something or do it in a wrong way - please advise how to do it right?

Any way I have done all changes (maybe even some extra..   :Smile:  )

You can see the output below - my clock should be adjusted - but it seems the right kernel

However, as far as I can see, it is not working yet - I tried with VLC with no result?

```
uname -v

#11 SMP Sun Jan 10 23:10:24 UTC 2016
```

Here dmesg with some errors regarding pipe A.. but it seems not relevant to easycap

Can you tell something regarding easycapfrom this message? 

```
[   20.532061] NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

[   20.532410] NFSD: starting 90-second grace period (net c1a39b60)

[   24.200864] [drm:i8xx_irq_handler] *ERROR* pipe B underrun

[   39.442054] [drm:i9xx_set_fifo_underrun_reporting] *ERROR* pipe A underrun

[   39.503483] [drm:i9xx_set_fifo_underrun_reporting] *ERROR* pipe A underrun

[   39.626613] [drm:i9xx_set_fifo_underrun_reporting] *ERROR* pipe A underrun

[  154.339056] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[  154.632070] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=18ec, idProduct=5850

[  154.632080] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  154.632084] usb 1-1: Product: USB2.0 PC CAMERA

[  154.632087] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ARKMICRO
```

Here from my kernel's config:

```
Symbol: USB_VIDEO_CLASS [=m]                                                                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: USB Video Class (UVC)                                                                                        │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                │  

  │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m])                                                                     │  

  │ (9)     -> Media USB Adapters (MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                                               │  

  │   Defined at drivers/media/usb/uvc/Kconfig:1                                                                         │  

  │   Depends on: USB [=y] && MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m] && MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT [=y] && MEDIA_CAMERA_SUPPORT [=y] && VIDEO_V4L2 [= │  

  │   Selects: VIDEOBUF2_VMALLOC [=m]
```

```
Symbol: USB_MIDI_GADGET [=m]                                                                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: MIDI Gadget                                                                                                  │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                │  

  │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                                                              │  

  │         -> USB Gadget Support (USB_GADGET [=m])                                                                      │  

  │ (3)       -> USB Gadget Drivers (<choice> [=m])                                                                      │  

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/gadget/legacy/Kconfig:285                                                                   │  

  │   Depends on: <choice> && SND [=y]                                                                                   │  

  │   Selects: USB_LIBCOMPOSITE [=m] && SND_RAWMIDI [=m]
```

```
Symbol: USB_AUDIO [=m]                                                                                               │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: Audio Gadget                                                                                                 │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                │  

  │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                                                              │  

  │         -> USB Gadget Support (USB_GADGET [=m])                                                                      │  

  │ (2)       -> USB Gadget Drivers (<choice> [=m])                                                                      │  

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/gadget/legacy/Kconfig:52                                                                    │  

  │   Depends on: <choice> && SND [=y]                                                                                   │  

  │   Selects: USB_LIBCOMPOSITE [=m] && SND_PCM [=y] && USB_F_UAC1 [=n] && USB_F_UAC2 [=m]
```

Still not working but looks we are getting much closer...

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

I would have expected a driver or two to be listed here.

```
[  154.339056] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[  154.632070] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=18ec, idProduct=5850

[  154.632080] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  154.632084] usb 1-1: Product: USB2.0 PC CAMERA

[  154.632087] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ARKMICRO
```

Put 

```
lsusb -vvv
```

onto a pastebin please, with the device connected.

It won't fit into a post.

Do you get a new sound card and or a /dev/video node?

What does uname -v  show?

----------

## pmam

Neddy,

 *Quote:*   

> What does uname -v show?

 

Sorry but not sure I get you - I already put here in my previous post this output and it looks the newest kernel's ver, after all changes have done. Anyway, this morning I adjusted the clock and removed sound pcmcia card support - just to get new ver kernel (yesterday it was #11):

```
uname -v

#12 SMP Mon Jan 11 08:41:19 UTC 2016
```

BTW: I know it is not our issue but - If I do not use any pcmcia card - can I remove pcmcia's drivers from kernel configuration? Or there are some influences on other non-pcmcia drivers? Here sound pcmcia's driver that was active and I have just canceled it:

```
Symbol: SND_PCMCIA [=n]                                                                                              │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                      │  

  │ Prompt: PCMCIA sound devices                                                                                         │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                │  

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                                                             │  

  │ (8)     -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])                                                              │  

  │   Defined at sound/pcmcia/Kconfig:3                                                                                  │  

  │   Depends on: SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && PCMCIA [=y]
```

 I see another driver that active here that I did not change:

```
 Symbol: PCMCIA [=y]                                                                                                  │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: 16-bit PCMCIA support                                                                                        │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Bus options (PCI etc.)                                                                                        │  

  │ (1)   -> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support (PCCARD [=y])                                                               │  

  │   Defined at drivers/pcmcia/Kconfig:19                                                                               │  

  │   Depends on: PCCARD [=y]                                                                                            │  

  │   Selects: CRC32 [=y]
```

Here lsusb -vvv while easycap is connected: http://pastebin.com/vrhdkqE9

Can you please explain how to check this:

 *Quote:*   

> Do you get a new sound card and or a /dev/video node? 

 

Thanks

----------

## pmam

Meanwhile I double checked kernel's config in my desktop and add some drivers and change some from * to M and opposite -

Still not working but can see some improvement in dmesg:

```
[   76.444033] usb 1-8: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[   76.736971] usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=18ec, idProduct=5850

[   76.736980] usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   76.736986] usb 1-8: Product: USB2.0 PC CAMERA

[   76.736990] usb 1-8: Manufacturer: ARKMICRO

[   76.737663] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 PC CAMERA (18ec:5850)

[   76.746019] uvcvideo: UVC non compliance - GET_DEF(PROBE) not supported. Enabling workaround.

[   76.746469] input: USB2.0 PC CAMERA as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/input/input4
```

Later on I need to do all these changes in my laptop

Here relevant aprt of lsusb -vvv from desktop:

```
lsusb -vvv

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 18ec:5850 Arkmicro Technologies Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x18ec Arkmicro Technologies Inc.

  idProduct          0x5850 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 ARKMICRO

  iProduct                2 USB2.0 PC CAMERA

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          516

    bNumInterfaces          4

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              200mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength           51

        dwClockFrequency       48.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x00000000

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 2

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000063f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          Gain

          Power Line Frequency

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x 9

          None

          SECAM - 625/50

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               2

        iTerminal               0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval              10

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            14

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         1

        wTotalLength                      133

        bEndPointAddress                  131

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       3

        bStillCaptureMethod                 2

        bTriggerSupport                     1

        bTriggerUsage                       0

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    11

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            11

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  6 (FORMAT_MJPEG)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                2

        bFlags                              1

          Fixed-size samples: Yes

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 1 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            42

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                   128000

        dwMaxBitRate                 11059200

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  4

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            166666

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            42

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                   128000

        dwMaxBitRate                 11059200

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  4

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            166666

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            18

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  3 (STILL_IMAGE_FRAME)

        bEndpointAddress                    0

        bNumImageSizePatterns               2

        wWidth( 0)                        640

        wHeight( 0)                       480

        wWidth( 1)                        352

        wHeight( 1)                       288

        bNumCompressionPatterns             2

        bCompression( 0)                    1

        bCompression( 1)                    2

        bCompression( 2)                    5

        bCompression( 3)                   14

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     0 (Unspecified)

        bTransferCharacteristics            0 (Unspecified)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 0 (Unspecified)

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x00c0  1x 192 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0180  1x 384 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0280  1x 640 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0320  1x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x03c0  1x 960 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       7

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0a80  2x 640 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       8

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0b20  2x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       9

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0be0  2x 992 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting      10

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1380  3x 896 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting      11

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x13e8  3x 1000 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         2

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass          1 Audio

      bFunctionSubClass       1 Control Device

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               4 USB2.0 MIC

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Control Device

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB2.0 MIC

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdADC               1.00

        wTotalLength           40

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       3

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                12

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Microphone

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bNrChannels             2

        wChannelConfig     0x0003

          Left Front (L)

          Right Front (R)

        iChannelNames           0 

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               2

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                10

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 2

        bSourceID               1

        bControlSize            1

        bmaControls( 0)      0x00

        bmaControls( 1)      0x03

          Mute Control

          Volume Control

        bmaControls( 2)      0x03

          Mute Control

          Volume Control

        iFeature                0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB2.0 MIC

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB2.0 MIC

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)

        bTerminalLink           3

        bDelay                  1 frames

        wFormatTag              1 PCM

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)

        bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)

        bNrChannels             1

        bSubframeSize           2

        bBitResolution         16

        bSamFreqType            1 Discrete

        tSamFreq[ 0]        48000

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0060  1x 96 bytes

        bInterval               4

        bRefresh                0

        bSynchAddress           0

        AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:

          bLength                 7

          bDescriptorType        37

          bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)

          bmAttributes         0x01

            Sampling Frequency

          bLockDelayUnits         0 Undefined

          wLockDelay              0 Undefined

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

----------

## pmam

Neddy,

ok - all changes that I did in my desktop, I did in laptop as well - still not working but here dmesg:

```
[   62.189056] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[   62.482083] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=18ec, idProduct=5850

[   62.482093] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   62.482096] usb 1-1: Product: USB2.0 PC CAMERA

[   62.482100] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ARKMICRO

[   62.483350] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 PC CAMERA (18ec:5850)

[   62.492082] uvcvideo: UVC non compliance - GET_DEF(PROBE) not supported. Enabling workaround.

[   62.492836] input: USB2.0 PC CAMERA as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/input/input14
```

EDIT: Regarding your question about /dev/video - Hope you mean to this (when I remove easycap video0 disappears):

```
 ls -al /dev/vid*

crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 Jan 11 14:19 /dev/video0
```

and here lsusb -vvv:

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 18ec:5850 Arkmicro Technologies Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x18ec Arkmicro Technologies Inc.

  idProduct          0x5850 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 ARKMICRO

  iProduct                2 USB2.0 PC CAMERA

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          516

    bNumInterfaces          4

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              200mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength           51

        dwClockFrequency       48.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x00000000

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 2

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000063f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          Gain

          Power Line Frequency

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x 9

          None

          SECAM - 625/50

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               2

        iTerminal               0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval              10

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            14

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         1

        wTotalLength                      133

        bEndPointAddress                  131

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       3

        bStillCaptureMethod                 2

        bTriggerSupport                     1

        bTriggerUsage                       0

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    11

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            11

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  6 (FORMAT_MJPEG)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                2

        bFlags                              1

          Fixed-size samples: Yes

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 1 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            42

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                   128000

        dwMaxBitRate                 11059200

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  4

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            166666

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            42

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                   128000

        dwMaxBitRate                 11059200

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  4

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            166666

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            18

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  3 (STILL_IMAGE_FRAME)

        bEndpointAddress                    0

        bNumImageSizePatterns               2

        wWidth( 0)                        640

        wHeight( 0)                       480

        wWidth( 1)                        352

        wHeight( 1)                       288

        bNumCompressionPatterns             2

        bCompression( 0)                    1

        bCompression( 1)                    2

        bCompression( 2)                    5

        bCompression( 3)                   14

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     0 (Unspecified)

        bTransferCharacteristics            0 (Unspecified)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 0 (Unspecified)

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x00c0  1x 192 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0180  1x 384 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0280  1x 640 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0320  1x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x03c0  1x 960 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       7

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0a80  2x 640 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       8

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0b20  2x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       9

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0be0  2x 992 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting      10

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1380  3x 896 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting      11

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x13e8  3x 1000 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         2

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass          1 Audio

      bFunctionSubClass       1 Control Device

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               4 USB2.0 MIC

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Control Device

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB2.0 MIC

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdADC               1.00

        wTotalLength           40

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       3

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                12

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Microphone

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bNrChannels             2

        wChannelConfig     0x0003

          Left Front (L)

          Right Front (R)

        iChannelNames           0 

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               2

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                10

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 2

        bSourceID               1

        bControlSize            1

        bmaControls( 0)      0x00

        bmaControls( 1)      0x03

          Mute Control

          Volume Control

        bmaControls( 2)      0x03

          Mute Control

          Volume Control

        iFeature                0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB2.0 MIC

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB2.0 MIC

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)

        bTerminalLink           3

        bDelay                  1 frames

        wFormatTag              1 PCM

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)

        bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)

        bNrChannels             1

        bSubframeSize           2

        bBitResolution         16

        bSamFreqType            1 Discrete

        tSamFreq[ 0]        48000

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0060  1x 96 bytes

        bInterval               4

        bRefresh                0

        bSynchAddress           0

        AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:

          bLength                 7

          bDescriptorType        37

          bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)

          bmAttributes         0x01

            Sampling Frequency

          bLockDelayUnits         0 Undefined

          wLockDelay              0 Undefined

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

```
[   76.737663] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 PC CAMERA (18ec:5850) 
```

That's the important line. The UVC kernel module has seen your EasyCap and its created /dev/video0 for you.

No sign of any sound yet. That will be the snd-usb-audio driver. 

You should be able to point a media player application at /dev/video0 and see the video.

I used to use xawtv for testing because its simple any gives lots of verbose error messages. However, its unmaintained upstream and masked for removal due to outstanding bugs.  Try command line mplayer to play /dev/video0.

--- edit ---

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 18ec:5850 Arkmicro Technologies Inc.

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device 
```

I was expecting bDeviceClass to be Video but no matter UVC has seen the Easycap.

----------

## pmam

Neddy,

I am not familiar with mplayer command line so I found out in this link: http://raspberry-at-home.com/video-grabber-for-raspberry-pi/

the following command line: 

```
mplayer tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0 -hardframedrop
```

But when I try to run this command I get: 

```
mplayer tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0 -hardframedrop

MPlayer was compiled without TV interface support.

MPlayer SVN-r37373 (Gentoo)-4.8.4 (C) 2000-2015 MPlayer Team
```

There is no tv USE flag but I found out here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/TV_Tuner

the needed USE flag is: fbcon - Right? If yes - should I add it to package.use and emerge mplayer again?

Here is the current status of my mplayer:

```
[I] media-video/mplayer

     Available versions:  1.1.1-r1^d 1.2_pre20150214-r1^d ~1.2-r2^d **9999^d {+X (+)a52 aalib +alsa altivec aqua bidi bl bluray bs2b cddb +cdio cdparanoia cpudetection debug dga directfb doc (+)dts (+)dv dvb +dvd +dvdnav +enca +encode faac (+)faad fbcon ftp ggi gif gsm +iconv ipv6 jack joystick jpeg jpeg2k ladspa +libass libcaca libmpeg2 lirc (+)live lzo mad md5sum mng (+)mp3 nas +network nut openal (+)opengl +osdmenu oss png pnm pulseaudio pvr +quicktime radio (+)rar (+)rtc rtmp samba sdl selinux +shm (+)speex tga (+)theora (+)toolame (+)tremor +truetype (+)twolame +unicode v4l vdpau vidix (+)vorbis (+)x264 xanim xinerama +xscreensaver +xv (+)xvid xvmc zoran CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext +mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3" KERNEL="linux" VIDEO_CARDS="mga s3virge tdfx"}

     Installed versions:  1.2_pre20150214-r1(03:46:03 PM 08/25/2015)(X a52 alsa bidi cdio dts dvd dvdnav enca encode gif iconv ipv6 jpeg libass mad mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png sdl shm truetype unicode vorbis x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid -aalib -altivec -aqua -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -faac -faad -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -rtmp -samba -selinux -speex -tga -theora -toolame -tremor -twolame -v4l -vdpau -vidix -xanim -xvmc -zoran CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext" KERNEL="linux" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx")

     Homepage:            http://www.mplayerhq.hu/

     Description:         Media Player for Linux

```

There are many parameters concerning mplayer command line - Is there a good tutorial for mplayer command line?

Hope to see any video and afterwards will check the sound issue...

EDIT: I guess my VLC player has the same problem: need to add any USE flag... Here vlc current status:

```
[U] media-video/vlc

     Available versions:  2.1.5-r1(0/5-7) **2.1.9999(0/5-7) 2.2.1-r1(0/5-8) **2.2.9999(0/5-8) **9999(0/5-8) {+X a52 aalib alsa altivec atmo +audioqueue avahi +avcodec +avformat bidi bluray cdda cddb chromaprint dbus dc1394 debug dirac directfb directx dts dvb +dvbpsi dvd dxva2 egl +encode faad fdk +ffmpeg flac fluidsynth fontconfig +gcrypt gme gnome gnutls growl httpd ieee1394 ios-vout jack jpeg kate kde libass libav libcaca libnotify (+)libsamplerate libtar libtiger linsys lirc live lua +macosx +macosx-audio (+)macosx-dialog-provider (+)macosx-eyetv (+)macosx-qtkit (+)macosx-quartztext +macosx-vout matroska media-library modplug mp3 mpeg mtp musepack ncurses neon ogg omxil opencv opengl optimisememory opus png (+)postproc projectm pulseaudio +qt4 qt5 rdp rtsp run-as-root samba schroedinger sdl sdl-image sftp shout sid skins speex svg +swscale taglib test theora tremor truetype twolame udev upnp v4l vaapi vcdx vdpau vlm vnc vorbis vpx wma-fixed x264 x265 +xcb xml xv zeroconf zvbi CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" ELIBC="glibc"}

     Installed versions:  2.1.5-r1(12:37:48 PM 08/26/2015)(X a52 alsa avcodec avformat bidi cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt kde libass libnotify mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl svg swscale truetype udev vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib -altivec -atmo -audioqueue -avahi -bluray -cddb -chromaprint -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -directx -dvb -dxva2 -egl -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 -ios-vout -jack -kate -libav -libcaca -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua -macosx -macosx-audio -macosx-dialog-provider -macosx-eyetv -macosx-qtkit -macosx-quartztext -macosx-vout -matroska -media-library -modplug -mtp -musepack -neon -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -opus -projectm -pulseaudio -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -taglib -test -theora -tremor -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vdpau -vlm -vnc -wma-fixed -zvbi CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" ELIBC="glibc")

     Homepage:            http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

     Description:         VLC media player - Video player and streamer
```

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

I faked a /dev/video0 for this, so I expected it to fail ...

```
$ mplayer tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0

MPlayer 1.2-5.2.0 (C) 2000-2015 MPlayer Team

Playing tv://.

TV file format detected.

Selected driver: v4l2

 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comment: first try, more to come ;-)

v4l2: unable to open '/dev/video0': Permission denied

v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Bad file descriptor

v4l2: 0 frames successfully processed, 0 frames dropped.
```

This shows you need the v4l USE flag.

fbcon is to use mplayer to play videos on a framebuffer console without using Xorg.

----------

## pmam

Neddy,

I added v4l USE flag for mplayer and vlc - First I updated VLC with this command:

```
emerge --changed-use media-video/vlc
```

Hope it is the right command to do after USE flag changing (no need to run emerge world...)

Then I opened VLC and IT IS WORKING VERY NICE!!!!   :Very Happy: 

I updated mplayer and it is OK as well - I do not know the right mplayer's parameters of the command line but with your command:

```
mplayer tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0
```

 It shows the nice video on screen.

Tomorrow I will check the sound issue...

Thanks a lot!

----------

## pmam

I changed some kernel's configuration regarding sound issue and now get this outputs -

maybe it is ok already - at the moment, my analog source is video only - tomorrow I will check with audio&video source:

```
[  145.484052] usb 1-8: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[  145.777335] usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=18ec, idProduct=5850

[  145.777344] usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  145.777347] usb 1-8: Product: USB2.0 PC CAMERA

[  145.777353] usb 1-8: Manufacturer: ARKMICRO

[  145.778029] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 PC CAMERA (18ec:5850)

[  145.786350] uvcvideo: UVC non compliance - GET_DEF(PROBE) not supported. Enabling workaround.

[  145.786765] input: USB2.0 PC CAMERA as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/input/input6

[  145.788582] usb 1-8: 3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x82

[  145.793673] usb 1-8: Warning! Unlikely big volume range (=11903), cval->res is probably wrong.

[  145.793682] usb 1-8: [2] FU [Mic Capture Volume] ch = 2, val = 384/12287/1
```

```
lsusb -vvv

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 18ec:5850 Arkmicro Technologies Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x18ec Arkmicro Technologies Inc.

  idProduct          0x5850 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 ARKMICRO

  iProduct                2 USB2.0 PC CAMERA

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          516

    bNumInterfaces          4

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              200mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength           51

        dwClockFrequency       48.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x00000000

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 2

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000063f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          Gain

          Power Line Frequency

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x 9

          None

          SECAM - 625/50

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               2

        iTerminal               0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval              10

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            14

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         1

        wTotalLength                      133

        bEndPointAddress                  131

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       3

        bStillCaptureMethod                 2

        bTriggerSupport                     1

        bTriggerUsage                       0

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    11

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            11

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  6 (FORMAT_MJPEG)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                2

        bFlags                              1

          Fixed-size samples: Yes

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 1 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            42

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                   128000

        dwMaxBitRate                 11059200

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  4

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            166666

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            42

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                   128000

        dwMaxBitRate                 11059200

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  4

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            166666

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            18

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  3 (STILL_IMAGE_FRAME)

        bEndpointAddress                    0

        bNumImageSizePatterns               2

        wWidth( 0)                        640

        wHeight( 0)                       480

        wWidth( 1)                        352

        wHeight( 1)                       288

        bNumCompressionPatterns             2

        bCompression( 0)                    1

        bCompression( 1)                    2

        bCompression( 2)                    5

        bCompression( 3)                   14

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     0 (Unspecified)

        bTransferCharacteristics            0 (Unspecified)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 0 (Unspecified)

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x00c0  1x 192 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0180  1x 384 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0280  1x 640 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0320  1x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x03c0  1x 960 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       7

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0a80  2x 640 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       8

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0b20  2x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       9

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0be0  2x 992 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting      10

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1380  3x 896 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting      11

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x13e8  3x 1000 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         2

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass          1 Audio

      bFunctionSubClass       1 Control Device

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               4 USB2.0 MIC

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Control Device

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB2.0 MIC

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdADC               1.00

        wTotalLength           40

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       3

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                12

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Microphone

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bNrChannels             2

        wChannelConfig     0x0003

          Left Front (L)

          Right Front (R)

        iChannelNames           0 

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               2

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                10

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 2

        bSourceID               1

        bControlSize            1

        bmaControls( 0)      0x00

        bmaControls( 1)      0x03

          Mute Control

          Volume Control

        bmaControls( 2)      0x03

          Mute Control

          Volume Control

        iFeature                0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB2.0 MIC

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB2.0 MIC

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)

        bTerminalLink           3

        bDelay                  1 frames

        wFormatTag              1 PCM

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)

        bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)

        bNrChannels             1

        bSubframeSize           2

        bBitResolution         16

        bSamFreqType            1 Discrete

        tSamFreq[ 0]        48000

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0060  1x 96 bytes

        bInterval               4

        bRefresh                0

        bSynchAddress           0

        AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:

          bLength                 7

          bDescriptorType        37

          bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)

          bmAttributes         0x01

            Sampling Frequency

          bLockDelayUnits         0 Undefined

          wLockDelay              0 Undefined

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

That looks better already.

Look at 

```
ls /dev/snd/con*
```

You should see a controlCX file appear when you connect your Easycap.

That's its sound card. 

```
alsamixer -cX
```

will show you its controls.  There will only be capture controls.

```
lsusb -vvv
```

does not normally change.  It shows all the details of the device, so no need to post it more than once for any single device.There are a few odd devices around that change when they have firmware loaded but that's fairly rare.

----------

## pmam

Neddy,

I tested easycap with my satellite receiver (this is my main reason for easycap as I said in first post) and the video is working fine:

streaming is nice without freezing. However the audio still not working - I tried to add some drivers in kernel's config but still no results.

I do all these experiments on my desktop (after working it out I will do the same on my laptop).

During these kernel's config changes I probably changed something by mistake and now I do not have audio on my desktop - 

the speaker icon vanished as well. Can you please advise what driver in kernel's configuration should be active - my desktop is a standard Intel motherboard - on board audio. Here my hardware info:

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
```

Also can you please explain the rules for loading kernel drivers - when to choose builtin and when a module - I mean in cases that you can choose - sometime the system enforce only one way * or M.  Is this a matter of trying and see if working or there is a sequence of loading with a logical order? May be my actual audio issue of the desktop and of easycap is up to this * or M issue?

Also - when I want to do some changes in kernel's config - It would be better first to save the current kenel's config, in case of wanting to go back to the previous config (before changing) - what file should I save in order to keep kernel's config? 

Regarding lsusb -vvv: I promise to stop this bad manner of posting War&Peace long story...   :Smile:  I thought it had some additional audio's info 

Here the audio outputs of the desktop and easycap:

```
ls /dev/snd/con*

/dev/snd/controlC0  /dev/snd/controlC1
```

```
alsamixer -c0
```

```
 Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                                   F1:  Help               │

│ Chip:                                                                                                                             F2:  System information │

│ View: F3: Playback  F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                          F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item:                                                                                                                             Esc: Exit               
```

```
alsamixer -c1
```

```
 Card: USB2.0 PC CAMERA                                                                                                            F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: USB Mixer                                                                                                                   F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                          F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item:                                                                                                                             Esc: Exit               
```

Thanks

----------

## pmam

Another problem that may has to do with builtin or module drivers issue, mentioned in previous post:

Since I have started to add drivers in kernel config for the easycap usb,

I am facing with a strange problem with the WIFI USB adaptor in my laptop.

In some cases WIFI adaptor stop working, then I changed the drivers for easycap form * to M, or removed some,

and WIFI started working again (at the moment it does not work).

It looks that some media drivers have influence on wireless drivers - strange???

Not sure I know the technical term to describe it but - Maybe there is a conflict or drivers should be loaded by the right order - 

otherwise I do not figure out how these different types of drivers (media and wireless) can disturb each other??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

Your alsamixer outputs are correct.  

Your default card is card 0 or HDA Intel, which is what you want.

Your Easycap is card 1.

By default, everything will use card0.  You must tell your streaming app to stream the video from /dev/video0 and capture the sound from card1, not card0. How you do that is application dependant.

The Easycap sound may have a mute switch and a level control.  Look at the capture controls on card1.

I suspect your WiFi and Easycap together exceed the power output of the USB Bus.

Look in dmesg for overcurrent condition messages.  It may as you say, be a driver conflict too. 

From your lsusb -vvv, the Easycap needs 200mA. I suspect your WiFi needs 500mA and USB2 is specified to provide 500mA total.

It depends how your devices are arranged on your USB busses.  You will have several. 

lsusb will tell which devices are on which bus. 

From your original post  

```
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 18ec:5850 Arkmicro Technologies Inc.
```

 Device 001 will be the root hub. 

This suggests that another five devices may be on the same USB bus.

----------

## pmam

Neddy,

First I think that my previous post was not so clear so I want to make some order:

I am working in parallel on two machines: desktop and laptop. 

Desktop: Due to many changes in kernel's config I got no audio at all -

I mean - no sound in desktop itself (also no sound of easycap) -looks that HDA_intel driver was not loaded.

You can take a look at  the previous alsamixer -c0 and see that missing 'Chip:' data etc.

Fortunately, I have a similar machine so I double checked kernel's config and changed back to the origin status,

and the sound return to my desktop. Here is the right output:

```
Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                                   F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: Realtek ALC662 rev1                                                                                                         F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                          F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Master [dB gain: 0.00]                                                                                                      Esc: Exit               │

│                                  │  │     │  │        │

│        │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                                         │  │     │  │        │

│        │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                                         │  │     │  │        │

│        │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │                                         │  │     │  │        │

│        ├──┤     ┌──┐     └──┘     ├──┤     ├──┤     └──┘     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ┌──┐     ┌──┐   Enabled    2ch      ├──┤     └──┘        │

│        │OO│     │OO│              │OO│     │MM│              │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │MM│     │MM│     │OO│                       │MM│                 │

│        └──┘     └──┘              └──┘     └──┘              └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘                       └──┘                 │

│        100             100<>100 100<>100   0<>0     0<>0   100<>100   100      100      0<>0                                         0<>0     0<>0        │

│     < Master >Headphon   PCM     Front   Front Mi Front Mi Surround  Center    LFE      Line    S/PDIF  S/PDIF D Auto-Mut Channel  Rear Mic Rear Mic
```

Then I tried again to obtain audio from easycap: As you can see from alsamixer -c1 in previous post it has not many features and there is a comment there: 'This sound device does not have any playback controls.' So I googled and found out that I am not alone at all - many questions regarding missing audio of easycap - Windows & Linux. After a short relief... I found this topic:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642985

I copied from there this command and get audio - not so fluent and not synchronized but working...   :Smile:  :

```
mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:norm=PAL:width=640:height=480:outfmt=uyvy:device=/dev/video0:input=0:fps=25:alsa:amode=1:forcechan=2:audiorate=48000:adevice=plughw.1,0:forceaudio:immediatemode=0 -hardframedrop -ao alsa
```

I do not figure out why this is working but guess it up to alsa module or something? Please explain and how to get audio with vlc as well?

EDIT: At the moment I succeeded to get video&audio with VLC - need to choose 'Audio Device Name'>hw:1,0' - 

but not so stable... Looks that VLC uses the command I put in mplayer...

Now regarding laptop: Here I have the strange problem with WIFI USB adaptor - 

I want to read again your comments and see how work it out.

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

Sound devices that you are familiar with, like your motherboard sound tend to have both playback and capture features.

Some devices have only playback and some only capture.

Consider the HDMI sound from a video card.  It only provides playback controls as the device is not capable of capturing sound.

By design, HDMI does not support sound input.  That's normal and expected.

Now think about a webcam with a microphone, it captures both video and audio but attempts to play sound through such a device will fail.

It has no speakers  :)

Your Easycap pretends to be a webcam and has the same controls.

```
From your alsomixer -c0

Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                                   F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: Realtek ALC662 rev1                                                                                                         F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All
```

Here you are viewing only the plagback controls.   

With your Easycap showing in alsamixer, press F3, F4 and F5 in turn and notice that changes.

F3 will show no controls. F4 and F5 will show the same thing.  That's expected.

The bit that makes sound work is  adevice=plughw.1,0

Thats tells alsa to use card1, capture device 0 for sound.

----------

## pmam

Neddy,

Thanks for your explanation – I begin to figure out what does 'capture' term mean...

So as far as I can see, in order to get video&audio from easycap, need to use the mplayer command (included adevice=plughw.1,0)

or if using VLC – need to change sound card with F6 in alsamixer -c0

and then openVLC and choose 'Audio Device Name'>hw:1,0'.

At the moment it is working ok: stable, fluent and synchronized. 

After fixing all issues (video&audio and WIFI USB adaptor in laptop) during this process, here my conclusions: 

Need to keep on builtin drivers (*) in kernel's config, as much as the system enables – 

when I choose in some cases modules (M), video or audio were failed and also regarding WIFI USB adapter in laptop.

Also important to backup current kernel's config before starting this 'adventure trip'    :Smile: 

I followed this wiki: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade and did below backup command, but do not find where this file is saved??

```
root #cd /usr/src/linux 

root #cp .config ~/kernel-config-`uname -r`
```

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

~/ means the currently logged in users /home directory.

If the user is root, then it means /root,  The # prompt says you were root.  Normal users have a $ prompt.

Capture, means to do with inputs to the PC.

Playback means outputs from the PC.

It should not matter if the drivers are <*> built in or  <M> as long as they are loaded.

The module auto loading is not perfect.  If you use modules, you may need to name the modules in /etc/conf.d/modules.

Modules listed there are modprobed at boot time.

```
root #cd /usr/src/linux

root #cp .config ~/kernel-config-`uname -r`
```

may give misleading results.

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

 changes to the kernel pointed to by the linux symbolic link.

```
cp .config ~/kernel-config-`uname -r`
```

 then makes a copy of that kernels .config file under the name kernel-config-`uname -r`.

Now, `uname -r` is the version of the currently running kernel, which need not be the kernel pointed to by the symlink.

Making USB devices work together is a separate problem.  You know the Easycap works, the drivers it needs, and how to tell players that they will find the audio on card1, not the default card.

Windows XP is a part of the problem, not a part of the solution  :)

----------

